# Need a lens for a surefire U2



## Lumen83 (Nov 21, 2021)

If anyone can point me in the direction of where I can find a lens for a surefire U2 that would be greatly appreciated. I've had the light modified with a brighter LED and then I dropped it and shattered the lens, so Surefire is not going to cover this under warranty. But I have no idea where to find a replacement lens. As it is I have an amazing flashlight that I cannot use and its a real bummer to have this light meet the end of its days like this. I'm hoping it can be revived. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 21, 2021)

Check out flashlight lens dot com. If he does not have one in stock he'll make one for ya.


----------



## Lumen83 (Nov 22, 2021)

Thats a good lead. He must be busy. I did email a couple times over the last couple months to see if they had one that would fit but I haven't heard back. I have had good luck with a couple of lenses from them in the past. So I am hoping it works out. But if anyone has any other sources in the meantime, please let me know.


----------



## sween1911 (Nov 22, 2021)

Assuming you get in touch with flashlightlens-dot-com, look for the UCLp AR acrylic. Excellent light transmission and impact resistance.
It's available in a wide range of sizes and thicknesses. I have noticed sometimes it takes them a while to respond to emails. Good luck!


----------



## Lumen83 (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 22, 2021)

I compared by U2 to a few other lights I own and believe a Cryos lens is pretty close. But since I do not have a (Cryos 31mm) cannot say for certain. It's a wee bit larger than the Streamlight ProTac, which according to the FLL chart is about 1mm smaller than the Cryos and my U2 is about 1mm larger than the ProTac.

X2 on the ultra clear acrylic.


----------



## turbodog (Nov 22, 2021)

I own 2 of the lights. My take is that the lens is curved, so heads up.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 23, 2021)

Now that you mention it td mine does as well. Nothing radical but definitely not flat.


----------



## Lumen83 (Nov 30, 2021)

Yes, its definitely domed. This does make it a bit harder to find a replacement. Still hoping to hear back from flashlightlens.com


----------



## Lumen83 (Nov 3, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> I compared by U2 to a few other lights I own and believe a Cryos lens is pretty close. But since I do not have a (Cryos 31mm) cannot say for certain. It's a wee bit larger than the Streamlight ProTac, which according to the FLL chart is about 1mm smaller than the Cryos and my U2 is about 1mm larger than the ProTac.
> 
> X2 on the ultra clear acrylic.


So, long story short. Flashlightlens does not make a lens for the U2. But the good news is the 31.52mm UCL lens that they make actually is pretty close. It is a little bit thicker than the OEM lens. And it is not domed like the OEM lens. But it is close enough where I can hardly tell, and now my favorite modded light is working again. Thanks again for your help!


----------

